# A couple new pics



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

So, I change my wheels alot...
My latest vision in my head was putting the 18" Hufeisen wheels on my Eos. So...... I bit the bullet and traded my recently acquired RS4 wheels for a mint set of the "Hufs" or "Battle Axes". Some hate 'em, some like 'em, I say it's a matter of personal taste and I love 'em! 
My new suspension arrived today, courtesy of Mike @ B&G (my brother actually), so I'll update the thread once I get some more goodies on. Let me know what you think! (Jean, do think I'm crazy?)








-Rob-
First I tried the OEM Tocatta wheels:








Then I put the RS4's on (42 offset sat pretty nicely)








And now the Hufeisens


























_Modified by GLIGuyNH at 7:14 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

The "Hufs" definitely make a statement!
I kinda like em...nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also really liked the RS4s, but they aren't nearly as distinctive.


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: A couple new pics (LuckyInChicago)*

Thanks!








It's funny, people either LOVE or HATE the Hufweisens.. I have yet to meet someone that thinks they're "OK" or "decent".
I just love the machined finish on the wheel and the design... very unique and completely underrated for an OEM wheel in my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

Those look nice. I'd say they are a pretty snazzy OEM wheel, and I prefer them to the RS4 reps you had personally. Still not as wicked as aftermarket for great for an OEM for sure.
Since our Project Eos car will probably get a BBK this summer, it will require 18s for next winter. Our stock 17s will be sold at that time, and we had talked about a set of Huf's for the next winter. Seeing your pics only helps me decide that it would indeed look GREAT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

It doesn't look bad with the top down, but personally, I just don't get those wheels. They must be heavy as hell too... Are they supposed to VW's version/interpretation of these?
http://www.desktopmachine.com/...***24
Love the Tocatta's

















_Modified by liquid stereo at 11:23 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## [email protected] Suspension (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

Lower it!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

Sorry, but I don't like any of them. The Toccato is too plain, the RS4 is ok and the Hufs remind me of a similar style on the Rabbit. I think the Hufs are just too bold and draws attention more to the wheels than the car.
Andy


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

I was just at the dealer today picking up my new hazzard switch and saw these on a GTI in the lot (they do catch your eye) and on display at the parts counter. I think they look awesome, even more so on the Eos. I think the lines and style of the Eos and these wheels mesh perfectly. IMO these should be the standard wheel for the Eos.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: A couple new pics (solarflare)*

My faves are the Helios wheels. I know there are 19s for the PHaetons, but I've also seen 18s at the dealership.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNH* »_So, I change my wheels alot...
My latest vision in my head was putting the 18" Hufweisen wheels on my Eos. So...... I bit the bullet and traded my recently acquired RS4 wheels for a mint set of the "Hufs" or "Battle Axes". Some say it looks bad, some like it, I say it's a matter of personal taste and I love 'em! 
My new suspension arrived today, courtesy of Mike @ B&G (my brother actually), so I'll update the thread once I get some more goodies on. Let me know what you think! (Jean, do you think I'm crazy?)








-Rob-
First I tried the OEM Tocatta wheels:
Then I put the RS4's on (42 offset sat pretty nicely)
And now the Hufweisens


yes







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: A couple new pics (just-jean)*

Friend, have you considered just cutting to the chase and getting some Nuvolari wheels? I guarantee you I've seen a lot of Eos pictures, and the Nuvolaris are a perfect match for the car and make it look properly masculine. Best of all, you're not looking at lugnuts.




















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:56 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: A couple new pics (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Those are nice. The large VW logo detracts a bit though.









_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Friend, have you considered just cutting to the chase and getting some Nuvolari wheels? I guarantee you I've seen a lot of Eos pictures, and the Nuvolaris are a perfect match for the car and make it look properly masculine. Best of all, you're not looking at lugnuts.









_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:48 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: A couple new pics (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Those are nice. The large VW logo detracts a bit though.










So I guess this VW emblem is too big then.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

I LOVE the Hufs, but the coloring is too close to the color of your car for enough of a contrast. I think they'd look better on the Thunderbolt Blue. IM me for my shipping address.








...oh yeah, lower the car an inch.
Bruce


_Modified by flheat at 3:05 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: A couple new pics (flheat)*

Why do you call them 
H U F W E I S E N (S) ?
If you want to nick the Detroit wheels right - call them....:
H U F E I S E N !
(Same for one or four!)
Greetings
Freund


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

I had the new suspension installed last night, here are a few pics:
































Before:








After:








Before:








After:


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

If you lowered a car that much in the Vancouver area, you'd ruin the underside-- the roads here aren't that great.








they are starting to put massive speed bumps all around the residential areas to keep speeding down too.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: A couple new pics (EOSmage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EOSmage* »_they are starting to put massive speed bumps all around the residential areas to keep speeding down too.


I thought the speed hump retardation proliferation was only around here. Those stupid ass things are popping up in neighborhoods all over the place to wear out your suspension, stress crack your unibody, and generally piss me off. Thanks rïcers and Fast n' furious movie makers for ruining my ride.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I thought the speed hump retardation proliferation was only around here. Those stupid ass things are popping up in neighborhoods all over the place to wear out your suspension, stress crack your unibody, and generally piss me off. Thanks rïcers and Fast n' furious movie makers for ruining my ride.


...oh don't get me started! Too late, let's just put them on every road and get rid of patrol cars...wait we need more crotchety, old people to call their aldermen.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIGuyNH* »_I had the new suspension installed last night, here are a few pics:


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 thumbs for 2 fingers


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: A couple new pics (just-jean)*

Drop looks nice. When you are ready to sell those wheels let me know ... i'll need a set of hufs' for winter time driving next winter


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: A couple new pics (Shaka)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the comments all, some more slight modifications coming next week so I'll update the thread then.
Knowing my record with wheels, I'll be contacting you later this summer Shaka.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

I LOVE the Huf's on my car. Not used to seeing them on an Eos. Initially thought 'nahhh' but after lowered I already warmed to it.
I thought the RS4's looked pretty good on yours though, at least from that angle.
Fave OEM wheel on Eos are the Chicagos for me.


----------



## mylax33142 (Apr 26, 2007)

where in manchester are you from, my mom went to trinity, and we live in dover at the moment, but were always in like bedford or i have practice at the derryfield school 3x a week


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: A couple new pics (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_ Fave OEM wheel on Eos are the Chicagos for me.

Me too, I love those wheels.


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (mylax33142)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mylax33142* »_where in manchester are you from, my mom went to trinity, and we live in dover at the moment, but were always in like bedford or i have practice at the derryfield school 3x a week

I'm in North "ManchVegas", about 5 minutes from the Derryfield school actually!


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: A couple new pics (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Friend, have you considered just cutting to the chase and getting some Nuvolari wheels? I guarantee you I've seen a lot of Eos pictures, and the Nuvolaris are a perfect match for the car and make it look properly masculine. Best of all, you're not looking at lugnuts.








http://www.poeschko.net/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core:DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3141&g2_serialNumber=2&g2_GALLERYSID=2da08d4992857e4d8aeba45e1892395e[img]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Now those would look [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/cool.gif on your Eos, Rob... So would the Chicagos...
Just break down and sell the Hufs to Shaka and buy the Nuvolaris.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: A couple new pics (Elmer J Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elmer J Fudd* »_
Now those would look







on your Eos, Rob... So would the Chicagos...
Just break down and sell the Hufs to Shaka and buy the Nuvolaris.









Um, check the thread, I think I had first dibs...
Rob, what was the cost of the new suspension and installation? When I find time, I want to get that done. I have been traveling so much lately, the last time I put gas in my Eos it was 2.49 for premium. I am starting to forget what she drives like.


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: A couple new pics (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Rob, what was the cost of the new suspension and installation? When I find time, I want to get that done. I have been traveling so much lately, the last time I put gas in my Eos it was 2.49 for premium. I am starting to forget what she drives like.

My brother is the co-owner of B&G Suspension Systems so I am really a test mule for the new Eos suspension they designed, but with the input I've been giving them, I'm sure I could get any of you a great deal on the spring set shortly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As for install, my wife's brother works on BMW M Series cars for a living, so he walked me through the install and let me watch the entire thing. I learned alot!


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: A couple new pics (GLIGuyNH)*

Nice Rolex! Looks so good lowered!


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

I could not find a set of OEM wheels I liked. They just dont have any with any lip. So I went with TSW Thruxtons. Click my "signature" to see them.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

